# car insurance in italy



## jacky mclean

Can anyone tell me a good car insurance company in italy that doesn't cost a fortune...have just had a quote for 12 year old audi - 2,500 euros per year!!!!!!!

Anything cheaper?


----------



## pudd 2

try clements ann amereican company google clements . if you are English and resident here they will insure you halfe the cost of Italian . also be carful when Italian companys say fully com they mean glorified 3rd party your are not coved if you go of road and right your car of youl need casko on top another fortune


----------



## NickZ

Obviously it depends on your driving record etc but try these guys

Genialloyd - Più amici hai, piì voli fai


----------



## bahamut

Hard to tell. It depends on were you live. I don’t know if you have the residency here but for example, in Puglia and Campania you pay a lot more due to the fact that the number of cars stolen is higher. 2.400 euros sounds insane though, even if you’re a class 14 (you start from there). Check 6sicuro.it to get some quotes. You should also go for less famous companies!


----------



## jacky mclean

Fantastic...have gone with Clements.....900 euros compared to 2,400 euros here....thanks a million


----------



## Ligman

Hi Jacky
I had insurance previously with Clements, they are very good and the cover is excellent compared to an Italian policy
Tony


----------



## jacky mclean

Thanks Tony


----------

